# 8 years ago today.. SFC Bill Bennett, ODA-595, KIA Ramadi 12SEP03



## The91Bravo (Sep 12, 2011)

Eight years ago today, a friend of mine Bill Bennett, faced a sniper on a rooftop in al Ramadi, and was taken from us much too soon.

Bill,
You are remembered today, my friend.  You are missed, and we are looking after Seth and Allison as well as we can.

Continue to rest easy, and thank you for your sacrifice.

Steve


----------



## Muppet (Sep 13, 2011)

My condolences brother. R.I.P. Bill.

F.M.


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 13, 2011)

My condolences to you.  RIP SFC Bennett!


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 13, 2011)

Steve,

My condolences to you and Bill's family.

RIP.


----------

